# IDF 2021 Int'l Women's Day promo video



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2021)

_*"We're not "female" soldiers, we're IDF soldiers."*_

Cleverly done "switcheroo" video - well worth the less than two minutes to watch it.


----------

